
I wasted 4 years of my life doing this - mooreds
https://medium.com/product-people/i-wasted-4-years-of-my-life-doing-this-60e2d21b642
======
mtmail
Long article. The "this" from the headline is

"Marketing for Developers - A guide to marketing your software, apps, and
digital products" [http://devmarketing.xyz/](http://devmarketing.xyz/)

"I made [it] into an interactive online course"
[https://justinjackson.withcoach.com/marketing-for-
developers](https://justinjackson.withcoach.com/marketing-for-developers)
($295)

